# Just in.... Grand Seiko SBGX335 Quartz Diver



## Hoppyjr

Hi WUS -

I just picked this up in a trade and noticed there aren't many posts about this model, so......

This is the replacement for the original GS quartz diver - the SBGX117 - which was discontinued. Where the "117" was 42.7 mm in diameter, the "335" is 43.6. While it isn't much in actual measurement the new 335 definitely wears larger than the .9 mm would suggest. I attribute this perceived difference to the more squared off lugs on the new model, similar to what Rolex did with the newer Supercase versions of their sports models (in comparison to their older sports lineup).

Both the new and old GS quartz divers share a height of about 13mm, a clean no-date dial, the lovely wife Grand Seiko handset, and a bezel with excellent action. That bezel swaps the somewhat Art Deco bezel font of the 117 for a more traditional font on the newer 335. I prefer the newer, more traditional font on the current release. I also appreciate the drill lug holes on both new and old versions of this watch.

Both old and new share the reliable and precise 9F movement, which is supposed to offer extremely long service intervals due to its sealed construction. Battery changes should fall between 2-3 years.

I briefly owned the SBGX117, sold it, and had the opportunity to grab this SBGX335 within about a two week period, so it's with that perspective that I determined the 335 is the better watch. It's cleaner dial and 4-o'clock crown just work better for me. Having owned many of the SBDC007 "Shogun" models, I find this new Grand Seiko diver to be very similar in case design and it's obviously a significant upgrade, so not competition. The SBGX335 also has a great looking matte-satin black dial and the markers just seem to jump off that dial. It's fantastic.

I like both and am fortunate to have be able to own them. For reference; my wrist measures between 7.75-8.0" depending on weather and beer. As always, the wrist shots make the watch appear larger that it actually wears.

Hoppy










Some comparison shots between the two:


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congratulations Hoppyjr 

It's a perfect grab in go 


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Damm that looks good on your wrist. 
I till love the GS diver handset, I think it’s the reason my spring diver still resides in my collection although it’s rarely worn these days. 

Your new quartz GS diver looks fantastic, I agree the modern version has a more interesting case and better bezel font. 
Great pick up, you going to wear it on the bracelet?

Cheers. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Hoppyjr

Spring-Diver said:


> Congratulations Hoppyjr
> 
> It's a perfect grab in go
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shannon. I'm happy.


----------



## Hoppyjr

matthew P said:


> Damm that looks good on your wrist.
> I till love the GS diver handset, I think it's the reason my spring diver still resides in my collection although it's rarely worn these days.
> 
> Your new quartz GS diver looks fantastic, I agree the modern version has a more interesting case and better bezel font.
> Great pick up, you going to wear it on the bracelet?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Thanks Matthew. I think this will live on Isofrane or Zulu for me. The bracelet will remain unworn.

In an ideal world they'd give us your Spring Drive in a no-date configuration, but this is a good alternative.


----------



## jandrese

Looks good on your wrist. I have the 115 opaline dial. I know the 115/117 bezel font is not always a fan favorite but it really works amazingly well underwater timing dives. Your pics also show that it visually enlarges the watch compared to the more compact and traditional font on the new quartz diver. The strong looking lugs are a nice addition. Maybe I will add one of these new ones too.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Whoa, that's one great looking watch! Congratulations. :-!


----------



## Mark355

Looks great on you. Shame about the diameter for the rest of us. Still have hopes for a 40mm diver some day ...


----------



## Nokie

Very nice.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Scout

That’s a nice one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks all. I really like it.


----------



## kudo

Great looking watch - congratulations & enjoy!


----------



## mtb2104

Congrats! Looks right at home there! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture

I love the subtle updates to the design details on the 335. Just wish it were more like 40-41mm, as 43.6 is a bit large for me to wear comfortable daily.


----------



## Hoppyjr

dafuture said:


> I love the subtle updates to the design details on the 335. Just wish it were more like 40-41mm, as 43.6 is a bit large for me to wear comfortable daily.


The lugs angle down and the caseback is flat, so it wears much more comfortably that expected.

Thanks to all for the comments & compliments.


----------



## brash47

Man! That's a beautiful watch!!!! Jealous!! I do have the 117 myself and will never part with it, but I might have to pick one of the new series up. 

For straps....look into Uncle Seiko. His waffle strap looks amazing on these divers. Gives it that vintage vibe with the new GS design. 



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks again folks.


----------



## TCWU

you should get a 339's silicon band..well build one..
according to oversea Seiko service center they quote me like $120 USD which seems too low for silicon band...
I almost want to pre-order one but it takes 2-3 months to get one
the fast way I bet is through Japan dealer to get this band
..I like it a lots but did not switch it yet..still like with bracelet 
nice diver watch
335/337/339
GS job well done!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks, but I think it works great on the Isofrane. I also like that the buckle holes are many and close together on the Iso, making it easy to get a good fit.


----------



## TCWU

I like the GS style better ..did not switch it yet..I like my watch on bracelet because I am lazy...it's easy on and off..
Took some pictures to share this GS silicon band ...


----------



## Hoppyjr

TCWU said:


> I like the GS style better ..did not switch it yet..I like my watch on bracelet because I am lazy...it's easy on and off..
> Took some pictures to share this GS silicon band ...
> View attachment 14532059


Could you please measure that strap, end to end of the rubber part (not including buckle)?


----------



## TCWU

short one 2.5 inches without buckle
long one 4.75 inches


----------



## Hoppyjr

TCWU said:


> short one 2.5 inches without buckle
> long one 4.75 inches


Thanks for doing that. Sounds shorter than my Isofrane. I don't think it'll work for me.


----------



## TCWU

you must have a super strong arm


----------



## Hoppyjr

TCWU said:


> you must have a super strong arm


I just know I like how the Isofrabe fits me and where the buckle lands on my wrist. If this is shorter than the Isofrabe, especially on the buckle side, then I won't like it. Looks nice though.


----------



## RBL

Does anybody know if this beauty has a ceramic bezel?


----------



## TCWU

it's not ceramic but beautiful bezel


----------



## RBL

TCWU said:


> it's not ceramic but beautiful bezel


 Thanks. I've been trying to research and I guess these are the DLC steel bezel that has been discussed before. I guess it's more scratch resistant than standard aluminum bezel inserts but not as resistant as ceramic. But more shatter resistant. I think I would prefer ceramic but would still be amenable if these DLC's are hardy. Great looking watch though.


----------



## TCWU

the bezel insert is very unique sits on top of the bezel you can see it's like 1mm up ..don't be fooled by "ceramic" it will be flat you can see the LX line or the new MM






the black layer on top of bezel ring 
look at the depth of the indicator on the bezel insert ..I love the look...


----------



## mattmartin

Its a DLC stainless steel. Unlike an aluminum insert, this one is thick and has some contours to the underside allowing it to fit into the bezel ring like a crystal. It uses a crush gasket just like a crystal. 

I saw one disassembled at the seiko boutique once and I wrote up a description about it here in this forum.


----------



## DVR

Lovely watch ! Since my first GS in 2014 I have become a huge fan of the brand. 
Big congrats to you. As always, GS sport watches shrink around the wrist of the wearer. Usually they're never too big


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## journeyforce

Great watch.

I got a chance to strap one of these on for a few minutes (thanks to its owner), it actually feels good on the wrist. It reminds me of a Samurai with its blocky lugs.

The watch wear like a Seiko turtle to me. It is large but still very comfy to wear.

I look forward to buying one (or the older diver)


----------



## jwolfe

Is this still a JDM only release ? Would love to see this one in person before buying. 


Hoppyjr said:


>


----------



## brash47

I keep hearing things from my dealer like....wait til next year....so something is coming. For now...my oldie travelling.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurynfo

That may be the first GS I choose to buy...thanks for sharing.


----------



## TCWU

mercurynfo said:


> That may be the first GS I choose to buy...thanks for sharing.


It's my first GS ..I love it...beautiful watch ....and affordable price..


----------



## Hoppyjr

jwolfe said:


> Is this still a JDM only release ? Would love to see this one in person before buying.


Yes, still JDM only.


----------



## peterbright

I need one of these!


----------



## Angler

I really like the look. I'm trying to decide between this quartz diver or the Spring Drive Diver. I realize it's a substantial jump in price but will the Spring Drive be a better investment and wear better. Does anyone know if there is a comparison between the two somewhere?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Angler said:


> I really like the look. I'm trying to decide between this quartz diver or the Spring Drive Diver. I realize it's a substantial jump in price but will the Spring Drive be a better investment and wear better. Does anyone know if there is a comparison between the two somewhere?


In regards to an investment, neither is probably very good.

As to how the SD divers wear, I like the wear and fit of my A231. I actually like the look of the case of the X335 better.

What are you looking for with regards to how a potential diver will wear?


----------



## peterbright

Angler said:


> I really like the look. I'm trying to decide between this quartz diver or the Spring Drive Diver. I realize it's a substantial jump in price but will the Spring Drive be a better investment and wear better. Does anyone know if there is a comparison between the two somewhere?


I love my SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver and how it wears, but I still want one of these or the blue dial version of it.


----------



## Angler

Regarding how i would like a diver to "wear". I don't like thick, heavy watches. Years ago, I was traveling in Europe and purchased an Omega Seamaster. It was so heavy and clunky that I brought it back to the jeweler and instead purchased a titanium Breitling Aerospace. Most of the watches I enjoy are quartz (thin) and light. I purchased a Frederique Constant Moonphase and enjoy it's display back but wear it only on special ocassions. I've got a gold Vulcain from my birth-year that is about 34mm and wears nicely. I also have a 34mm Smith Everest that wears like a vintage Rolex Explorer. My wrist is about 7.5 inches, which I think is a little thicker than average.
So, net of it all... I'm wondering if the Seiko Spring Drive wears clunky and if the quartz wears easier/lighter etc.. Thanks for your consideration and response.


----------



## Angler

Regarding how i would like a diver to "wear". I don't like thick, heavy watches. Years ago, I was traveling in Europe and purchased an Omega Seamaster. It was so heavy and clunky that I brought it back to the jeweler and instead purchased a titanium Breitling Aerospace. Most of the watches I enjoy are quartz (thin) and light. I purchased a Frederique Constant Moonphase and enjoy it's display back but wear it only on special ocassions. I've got a gold Vulcain from my birth-year that is about 34mm and wears nicely. I also have a 34mm Smith Everest that wears like a vintage Rolex Explorer. My wrist is about 7.5 inches, which I think is a little thicker than average.
So, net of it all... I'm wondering if the Seiko Spring Drive wears clunky and if the quartz wears easier/lighter etc.. Thanks for your consideration and response.


----------



## Angler

Sorry..dont know why it posted twice.... I'm still learning how to use this forum platform...


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Angler said:


> Sorry..dont know why it posted twice.... I'm still learning how to use this forum platform...


Yeah, WUS does that sometimes, the double posting.

I do not have one of the quartz divers to compare, however, if you step up to the A231 you get a titanium case and bracelet. It's not a small watch, but with a 7.5" wrist, you should easily be able to pull it off, comfortably as well.

Best advice I can give is to try them on.

Several users have been requesting a smaller diameter diver from GS, 40mm or less. That's not what I am looking for, but it sounds like it might be in your wheelhouse. There are hints and inklings that GS may redesign the divers this year.


----------



## dwalby

Angler said:


> Regarding how i would like a diver to "wear". I don't like thick, heavy watches. Years ago, I was traveling in Europe and purchased an Omega Seamaster. It was so heavy and clunky that I brought it back to the jeweler and instead purchased a titanium Breitling Aerospace. ... I'm wondering if the Seiko Spring Drive wears clunky and if the quartz wears easier/lighter etc.. Thanks for your consideration and response.


I never tried the quartz diver, but have tried both the SS and Ti versions of the spring drive divers. Compared to my Omega Seamaster quartz, they are both massive. The SS model is around 200g (~150g for my Omega) and very tall so you really notice it on the wrist. The Ti version brings the weight down to around the same as my Omega, but the size is still massive. Also, the bracelet design has a huge step to it for a ratcheting adjustment mechanism that makes it feel even larger on the wrist. Based on your dislike of the size of the Seamaster, I can't imagine you liking either of the spring drive divers. Caveat: it seems like Omega makes about a hundred different watches called Seamaster, so I may be confusing the one you bought with the one I own, which is basically the "James Bond" watch in quartz.


----------



## Angler

I had purchased the mechanical Seamaster "Jame Bond" version. It looks like I will need to find a Grand Seiko dealer and try a few on for size/weight. A titanium 9F is probably my best option... maybe even forgo a diver for a basic version. It seems that more and more manufacturers are providing a smaller 1970 - 80's type diver. "Heritages" a Diver that is in the 40mm range. ex. Oris, Breitling, Longines, etc.. Hopefully, Grand Seiko will offer something in that style.


----------



## dwalby

I did a search and found that the quartz models are 1mm thinner than the spring drive (13mm vs. 14mm). They both appear to have the same thick bracelet clasp. In comparison my Omega is about 10mm thick so you'll find either of the GS divers to be quite a bit taller on the wrist.


----------



## born_sinner

Very cool watch. I like both the old and the new one. I much prefer the look of the new on from the side, and I love the faceted lugs. I own the SBGX115 and actually really like the funky bezel numbers. Only one solution...I will have to get them both. The applied indices on both of these models are really cool- lots of POP.


----------



## m_eggman

Hoppyjr said:


> Hi WUS -
> 
> I just picked this up in a trade and noticed there aren't many posts about this model, so......
> 
> This is the replacement for the original GS quartz diver - the SBGX117 - which was discontinued. Where the "117" was 42.7 mm in diameter, the "335" is 43.6. While it isn't much in actual measurement the new 335 definitely wears larger than the .9 mm would suggest. I attribute this perceived difference to the more squared off lugs on the new model, similar to what Rolex did with the newer Supercase versions of their sports models (in comparison to their older sports lineup).
> 
> Both the new and old GS quartz divers share a height of about 13mm, a clean no-date dial, the lovely wife Grand Seiko handset, and a bezel with excellent action. That bezel swaps the somewhat Art Deco bezel font of the 117 for a more traditional font on the newer 335. I prefer the newer, more traditional font on the current release. I also appreciate the drill lug holes on both new and old versions of this watch.
> 
> Both old and new share the reliable and precise 9F movement, which is supposed to offer extremely long service intervals due to its sealed construction. Battery changes should fall between 2-3 years.
> 
> I briefly owned the SBGX117, sold it, and had the opportunity to grab this SBGX335 within about a two week period, so it's with that perspective that I determined the 335 is the better watch. It's cleaner dial and 4-o'clock crown just work better for me. Having owned many of the SBDC007 "Shogun" models, I find this new Grand Seiko diver to be very similar in case design and it's obviously a significant upgrade, so not competition. The SBGX335 also has a great looking matte-satin black dial and the markers just seem to jump off that dial. It's fantastic.
> 
> I like both and am fortunate to have be able to own them. For reference; my wrist measures between 7.75-8.0" depending on weather and beer. As always, the wrist shots make the watch appear larger that it actually wears.
> 
> Hoppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some comparison shots between the two:


Great looking watch! What is the lug to lug height on this BTW? I can usually pull off this diameter, but want to make sure it isn't too tall for my wrist width.

Thanks!


----------



## watcheyfella

Nice pick up there .
Looks great 
I like the yellow hour markers ,really sets it off.
Grand Seiko is awesome.

Enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerman

What a beatiful watch. I can't believe how I missed it. I have been looking at 9Fs for a while. I just picked up a SD and a UX, had i known about this it might have gone diffetent. I might have to pick one up. I don't care for the bracelet and this would be the first I actually would want a strap. Damn.. Beautiful.


----------



## Powerman

So what is the bezel? Its not ceramic. Some say paint, I've seen PVD. Something said insert... I look at other pics and its like a layer.... What is it?


----------



## locuswatch_collection

Nice!! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

I haven't liked a watch on NATO until I've seen your GS on the gray in the first picture. Nice!


----------



## brash47

Congrats on a great and beautiful watch. I was able to snag a 339 when they were still around and new. I agree that it's a winner. I still have my 117 and will never part with it. 

Again, congrats! Wear in good health...wear it in bad health as well....it can take it.


----------



## brash47

TCWU said:


> you should get a 339's silicon band..well build one..
> according to oversea Seiko service center they quote me like $120 USD which seems too low for silicon band...
> I almost want to pre-order one but it takes 2-3 months to get one
> the fast way I bet is through Japan dealer to get this band
> ..I like it a lots but did not switch it yet..still like with bracelet
> nice diver watch
> 335/337/339
> GS job well done!


You can order the black silicone straight from the GS Service Center in NJ.


----------



## vmgotit

Really looks nice! Just a thought, Maratac makes a nice Black NATO strap, Black with a Yellow stripe in it. I bet that would look sharp too. Vance.


----------

